

Vivian Maier's undeveloped film on hold amid legal fight - jacquesm
http://www.chicagotribune.com/entertainment/chi-vivian-maier-photos-legal-fight-20140912-story.html

======
falcolas
I find it ironic that the bit that bothers me the most about this article is
the expressed need to be "touched up to remove imperfections"

That's one of the beauties of any analog medium - the imperfections. I'm sad
that someone who would curate such a collection would feel the need to remove
those imperfections.

~~~
wipt
Whether digital or analogue, it can take a great deal of work to make a print
from a negative. Ansel Adams work was largely made in the darkroom process,
manipulating the image heavily - and he was fantastic at it.

~~~
falcolas
True, but all we have left of this particular artist is the negatives;
manipulating them is changing it from their art to the art of the person doing
the manipulation.

Not a bad thing in and of itself, but it represents a loss, in my opinion.

------
jimhefferon
Need to be a member to read the article.

~~~
ObviousScience
It also works if you disable javascript.

------
jkot
Perhaps creating derivative work could be way to go. Just developing, scanning
and retouching images might be enough in some countries.

~~~
vertex-four
You need permission to create derivative works.

~~~
jkot
In some countries derivative work is covered by fair use. Also the fact he has
negatives could indicate permission (in some countries).

Anyway, I am just trying to help, thanks for down votes. If they hunt some
remote cousin in France, re-importing seems legit.

